# Dragonlance: The Movie



## Finnien (Jul 18, 2006)

I just heard last night that they've finished casting the voices for the major roles in an animated Dragons of Autumn Twilight movie, aimed at a worldwide commercial theatrical release.  

Hell, I just learned last night that the movie existed at all.

Kiefer Sutherland is cast to be the voice of Raistlin.  I can safely say I'm a little excited.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 18, 2006)

Finnien said:
			
		

> I just heard last night that they've finished casting the voices for the major roles in an animated Dragons of Autumn Twilight movie, aimed at a worldwide commercial theatrical release.
> 
> Hell, I just learned last night that the movie existed at all.
> 
> Kiefer Sutherland is cast to be the voice of Raistlin.  I can safely say I'm a little excited.


Why does it have to be an animated movie?  I thought it would be more a film for adults...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 18, 2006)

CGI Dragons cost money.
Cheaper to hire animators...


----------



## Finnien (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok, a live action movie would definitely be far, far better.  However, animated is better than incomplete, I think.  The frustration of Firefly's story ending before it really got started makes me think that a modest and less elaborate approach might at least make sure it sees completion.  Their aim is for an ongoing series, with heavy involvement by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman, with a targeted PG-13 rating.  While we may not be getting an epic on the scale of the Lord of the Rings, I'm willing to wait and see what they can do.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 18, 2006)

Cast, writer, etc info



> *The Film*
> An animated version of Dragons of Autumn Twlight is being produced for a worldwide commercial theatrical release.
> 
> *Director*
> ...


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow I don't think I have ever been so excited about a movie.

But, live would be much better...

Keifer---yum


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 19, 2006)

Gah!
Where's Kitara?? 
Don't tell me she's not in it...


----------



## Finnien (Jul 19, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Gah!
> Where's Kitara??
> Don't tell me she's not in it...



Casting isn't 100% complete, they just don't have a confirmed voice actor for her yet, I'm sure.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 19, 2006)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Why does it have to be an animated movie? I thought it would be more a film for adults...


 
Are you saying animated films are only for children! Shame on you! I can't think of any, but I'm sure there are some great mature animated films!


----------



## Finnien (Jul 19, 2006)

the smiling weirwood said:
			
		

> Are you saying animated films are only for children! Shame on you! I can't think of any, but I'm sure there are some great mature animated films!



Anime can cover everything from children's movies to ... 'adult films'.  The usual starting place that I hear recommended is Hayao Miyazaki - Most commonly known for Princess Mononoke, and the works that come most easily to my mind are Kiki's Delivery Service, My Neighbor Totoro, and Naussicaa.  They are children's films in the way that Disney's best are children's films - animated and easy to understand, but entertaining to people of any age.  

It's been a long time since I've watched any real amount of anime, but I'm sure somebody more well-versed than me could give you a few suggestions that would prove how entertaining animated films could be for an adult audience.  Romantic comedies abound (Kimagure Orange Road, Ah! My Goddess, and most especially Ranma come to mind) as well as fantasy (Record of Lodoss Wars, *******, El Hazard), science fiction (Irresponsible Space Captain Tyler, Neon Genesis Evangelion), and outright action (I still watch Riding Bean occasionally). 

Suffice to say, with a PG-13 rating and a big-name cast, I'm going to believe it at least has the possibility of being a more mature film.  Of course, I could be deluding myself (often a favorite pastime), but I'll keep a bright outlook, at least until I see the first trailer.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Jul 19, 2006)

Spirited Away! Everyone should see that!


----------



## stinking_dylan (Aug 2, 2006)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Why does it have to be an animated movie? I thought it would be more a film for adults...


 
Animated films are not just for children.  Some of my favourite films are animated and could hardly be described as childish.  Besides, the dragonlance novels are aimed at teens anyway.


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 2, 2006)

Spirited away, yeah good film.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 2, 2006)

the smiling weirwood said:
			
		

> Are you saying animated films are only for children! Shame on you! I can't think of any, but I'm sure there are some great mature animated films!



I daresay they aren't only for children...  I couldn't think of any for the mature audience either


----------



## williamjm (Aug 2, 2006)

Finnien said:
			
		

> Casting isn't 100% complete, they just don't have a confirmed voice actor for her yet, I'm sure.



I think that's the cast for the first book. Kitiara doesn't appear in "Dragons of Autumn Twilight" if I remember correctly.


----------



## SFAM (Aug 4, 2006)

I happen to love anime and have lots of adult-oriented animes (Ghost in the Shell is my favorite), so the fact that its going to be animated doesn't bother me anymore than Gibson's Idoru being made as an animation.  However, depending on the look and quality, it could easily become "only" something children are interested in.  Lets really hope we don't get the Cartoon Network look.  

Incidentally, the Lady Death animated movie from 2004 was able to pull this off on a pretty small budget, so hopefully this will too.  

I just hope they don't muck up Raistlin.


----------



## Roboripper (Aug 4, 2006)

the cast looks good, so let's hope they do well with the art and animation!


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 4, 2006)

*Oh wow, Oh wow!

I cannot wait!

I LOVE dragonlance, im definetly going to be first in the queue for the film and first 2 buy the dvd!*


----------



## kaneda (Aug 5, 2006)

Love the series, bit worried about hearing how sutherland voices raistlin though.... we'll see. 

Hopefully the writers and the casting directors really know the characters so know what the fans are going to be looking for...


----------



## Crymic (Aug 12, 2006)

I think the reason they're doing 3d movie is to save money. The last 2 D&D movies didn't do well at all. The first one was so bad it was funny, though the last one was alright.


----------

